# Montar dispositivos usb automaticamente en pcmanfm

## omarelrockero1

Saludos, el caso es que quiero tener un sistema lo mas minimalista posible ya que el pc no es de muy grandes recursos, tengo fluxbox y como manejador de archivos tengo pcmanfm, desconozco que exactamente se necesita (demonios necesarios que deben estar ejecutandoce como por ejemplo udev, y que configurar) para que pcmanfm muestre las memorias usb y las pueda montar sin necesidad de hacerlo manualmente, claro dentro del marco del minimalismo y ahorro de recursos; si se necesitan servicios pesados pues pierde el sentido y seguro seria mejor montarlas manualmente. he buscado por la web pero no halle nada concreto no se que wiki o manual me recomiendan?

----------

## cameta

Yo probaría modificando /etc/fstab

https://linuxconfig.org/howto-mount-usb-drive-in-linux

----------

## quilosaq

Para mí, la mejor opción es aprovechar las características del gestor de archivos:

https://wiki.lxde.org/en/PCManFM#Features

Como dice la wiki de pcmanfm, el programa soporta gestión de volúmenes y para ello requiere gvfs, que a su vez, para que se produzca automontaje, requiere la use udisks.

```
USE="udisks" emerge -pv gvfs
```

Otras posibilidades:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/AutoFS (muy rudimentaria)

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Mdev/Automount_USB/automount (necesita mdev)

----------

## omarelrockero1

Algo como dice quilosaq es lo que busco, pero ya lo habia hecho gvfs estaba compilado ya con la use udisks, sin embargo volvi a reemerger todo tanto gvfs como pcmanfm y nada sigue igual, conecto el pendrive y no lo muestra en pcmanfm tengo que montarlo manualmente

algo de info:

 rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                                   

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

                  gpm |      default                           

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

       wpa_supplicant |      default 

# emerge --info

Portage 2.3.0 (python 3.4.5-final-0, default/linux/x86/13.0/desktop, gcc-4.9.4, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.4.39-gentoo i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.4.39-gentoo-i686-Intel-R-_Celeron-R-_CPU_847_@_1.10GHz-with-gentoo-2.3

KiB Mem:     1886604 total,   1106628 free

KiB Swap:    3906556 total,   3906556 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Sat, 07 Jan 2017 02:00:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48-r1

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48-r1::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.3_rc4::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.6.3::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.3::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.4::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r2::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.4::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X a52 aac acl acpi alsa berkdb bindist bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx dbus dri dts dvd dvdr emboss encode exif fam ffmpeg firefox flac fortran gdbm gif glamor gpm gtk iconv ipv6 jpeg lcms ldap libnotify mad mmx mng modules mp3 mp4 mpeg ncurses nls nptl ogg opengl openmp pam pango pcre pdf png policykit ppds qt3support qt4 readline sdl seccomp session spell sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg tcpd tiff truetype udev udisks unicode upower usb vorbis wxwidgets x264 x86 xattr xcb xml xv xvid zlib" ABI_X86="32" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="es es-ES" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="es es_ES" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

----------

## quilosaq

En tu lista de servicios echo en falta dbus. Instálalo y/o arrancalo.

Además, comprueba que tu usuario pertenezca al grupo plugdev.

----------

## omarelrockero1

Hice lo que me comentaste quilosaq, pero no me ha funcionado aun.

$ groups

wheel audio video games usb users portage plugdev

# rc-update show

            alsasound | boot                                   

               binfmt | boot                                   

             bootmisc | boot                                   

                 dbus |      default                           

                devfs |                                 sysinit

                dmesg |                                 sysinit

                 fsck | boot                                   

                  gpm |      default                           

             hostname | boot                                   

              hwclock | boot                                   

              keymaps | boot                                   

            killprocs |                        shutdown        

    kmod-static-nodes |                                 sysinit

                local |      default nonetwork                 

           localmount | boot                                   

             loopback | boot                                   

              modules | boot                                   

             mount-ro |                        shutdown        

                 mtab | boot                                   

             netmount |      default                           

               procfs | boot                                   

                 root | boot                                   

            savecache |                        shutdown        

                 swap | boot                                   

               sysctl | boot                                   

                sysfs |                                 sysinit

         termencoding | boot                                   

         tmpfiles.dev |                                 sysinit

       tmpfiles.setup | boot                                   

                 udev |                                 sysinit

              urandom | boot                                   

       wpa_supplicant |      default 

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a lanzar pcmanfm en una sesión de dbus para ver si así puede comunicarse con el demonio udisksd:

```
dbus-launch --exit-with-session pcmanfm
```

Si puedes ver los volúmenes de disco, aún tendrás que comprobar si tu usuario puede montar las memorias usb o es una acción no permitida. Si no puede, tendrás que crear una regla para polkit. Aquí tienes un ejemplo:

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Polkit#Rules

----------

## omarelrockero1

al ejecutar "dbus-launch --exit-with-session pcmanfm"  me muestra distinto al anterior las demas particiones que tiene el disco, pero no me muestra la memoria usb conectada, ya he probado con varias memorias pero ninguna muestra...

----------

## quilosaq

Ejecuta el comando anterior SIN tener conectada la memoria usb. Después conecta la memoria.

En ese momento ¿la memoria aparece en pcmanfm? ¿te sale algún mensaje de error?

----------

## omarelrockero1

quilosaq, he hecho lo que me dices, pero conecto el pendriver y es como si nada no emite tampoco ningún error

----------

## quilosaq

¿Has comprobado las preferencias que tienes marcadas en pcmanfm: Edit / Preferences / Volumen Management?

----------

## lukki

Buenas!

Capaz digo una burrada pero probaste hacer lo que te dicen pero cabiando de puerto usb?

Te lo pregunto porque por ejemplo yo tengo 3 y por algun motivo que no me preocupe en solucionar me suele funcionar de a uno a la vez.

----------

## omarelrockero1

saludos, quilosaq: ya habia verificado eso; lukki: ya habia probado con todos los usb y con varias memorias.

les cuento que hace como 3 dias había actualizado el sistema y misteriosamente ahora si detectaba el pendriver aunque sea desde root pero no me dio tiempo ese dia de comentarlo, pero hoy que volvi a hacer un "emerge --update --deep --newuse with-bdeps=y @world" ahora volvió a quedar otra vez así, sera que tiene que ver con fluxbox porque fue uno de los que se actualizo y ahora tampoco me ejecuta lo que esta en ~.fluxbox/startup a pesar de darle todos los permisos.

----------

